# uh, mh labels for inductors



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Prob a stupid question but I have no idea what mh and uh stand for, when talking about inductor values.

I need a 330 uh and 100 uh inductor but PE and madi only has mh labels. My guess is that .33mh =330 uh and .1mh=100 uh???


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Milli and Micro


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

mH is milliHenry. uH is a microHenry.

1 mH = 1000 uH
1 uH = 0.001 mH


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> Milli - *10^-3
> and Micro = *10^-6


Just trying to clear it up a bit more.


----------

